# OK, THIS IS GETTING TO ME!!!



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Happens every year for me guys... And every year it gets worse... The excitement for snows just builds and builds, to the point where i have to tell everybody how excited i am to hunt them! Last year was a bad year... I lived with my girl friend in a small studio apartment in the middle of town... and we were both in college. I had the urge to get outside, but when i stepped out of the apartment, all i saw was town buildings and concrete. From about the beggining of Febuary i started checking the weather, day after day, night after night. i would stay up until about 4 A.M every night, drawing possible snow goose spreads on a sheet of printer paper with a pen. i drew hundreds of them, with some having as little as 100 dekes, and some with over 1,000. I would go to school, (since i didn't have the internet at home) and i would print out all the articles i could find on the internet about snow goose hunting, and i would bing them home and read them over and over and over again, i even had a separate stash of them in the bathroom for when i was on the can... i had thoughts of driving to South Dakota to personally check the conditions down there myself, but my girlfriend talked me out of that. When the time was near, my buddy called me from south dakota, and said he was seeing them everywhere... i took off a few days from school and headed down there asap... This year is no different.. i'm drawing a little less of the possible spreads... but the excitement has never been at more of a peak... Me, my brother, and my buddy (Feather Freeks 2), are going down to the madison, coleman area of SD on the 11th....my buddy will leave on the 15th, where as me and my brother will stay until the 22nd. im hoping they will be there... So ya anyone else excited???


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Feeling the exact same way!!!!!!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

hammerhead said:


> Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.


I know that but I just can't help myself :lol:

If I didn't get this excited I wouldn't hunt. I watched a video at Scheels this weekend and all that did was fuel my fire even more!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds like you got it bad. If you want to go crazy move to Sask. For the last 3 months it has been too cold to do anything. From the end of deer season til april 1 is an eternity here. Count your blessings that you are going bird hunting in march. We have it so bad that we will hunt on the opener even if there are no birds in the country. :beer:


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup, I'm addicted too, look forward to hunting these birds every year, the bad part is that I live in Michigan and have to drive quite a distance just to hunt. Heading to Mound City area, Wed thru Mon, can's wait...hopefully some of this warm weather will melt the snow and get this migration thing going....


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I feel ya Feather Freaks. Get out and shoot some pigeons. It's helped me quite a bit. Last week me and a couple budies hit the silo's. We ended up with only about 30 pigeons but !2 were banded! We're gonna do it again real soon. It helps to eaze the pain. Trust me.

I try'ed crow hunting too but it's not as fast and furious.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to the point of becoming obssessed. But your obssession will allow you to understand these brids, a little better, and make success a lot easier sooner! Most of us that are hardcore are the same way. If were not chasing snow geese we are thinking about it.

This drive will definetly make you more sucessful. It will be here soon enough!


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like i'm not the only one that's got the itch to go put a hurting on some snows. This thred sounds like an AA meeting for snow goose hunters.

HI my name is Scott and I'm addicted to hunting snow gees. :beer:


----------



## snoegoosekiller69 (Mar 1, 2009)

cutter08 said:


> Sounds like i'm not the only one that's got the itch to go put a hurting on some snows. This thred sounds like an AA meeting for snow goose hunters.
> 
> HI my name is Scott and I'm addicted to hunting snow gees. :beer:


Im so exited to i get to take off two days of school so i can hopefully plaster some snows but im also hopeing they will be coming


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Feather Freeks, at first I was laughing at your post but I understand. I still get geeked at the prospect of snows but back in the mid-1990's when I started getting into them big time, I felt the same way you do now. The secret stash for the crapper was a classic!!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

haha, ya the secret stash... girlfriend thought that was funny too!


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

hammerhead said:


> Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.


dude are u joking me im guessing ur just not addicted i no exactly how this guy feels maybe i dont draw spreads out but i go on this fricken website at least 3 or 4 times a day just because i wana read about snow goose hunting and i cant stop thinking bout it so if ur guna say hes weird then maybe u shud get off the site cuz i can tell u rite now i am drooling thinking about hundreds of thousands of snows and blues flying over me idk how u make it rite in ur head telling someone there weird cuz they cant get enuff hunting and i really think ur just plain wrong sorry my man but if u truly love the outdoors and hunting that aint weird alrite.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

headshot said:


> Sounds like you got it bad. If you want to go crazy move to Sask. For the last 3 months it has been too cold to do anything. From the end of deer season til april 1 is an eternity here. Count your blessings that you are going bird hunting in march. We have it so bad that we will hunt on the opener even if there are no birds in the country. :beer:


Thats why you hunt coyotes and foxes during those months and if you want to pratice for snow geese go shoot some pigeons theres lots of them. :beer:


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Feather Freaks you may want to talk to a Therapist or seek advice from a Mortician. Either way you do got it bad. But that's a good thing. The time to chase those SOB'S is soon so crap or get off the pot.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

sx2hunter said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.
> ...


idon'tknowhowanyonecantypeortalklikethisitjustkeepsgoingidkmaybeitsmebutwow


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got hurt cutting a tree from the ice storm in Southeast Mo. the 29th of JAN. Went to the doctor and got some pills and drilled holes in frozen ground in St. Charles county to set up our spread. Could not lift my arm so i shot at them with one hand for two weeks. Never hit anything but got to be there and watch a few fall. My shoulder got worse and had to see if I could go back to the doctor to get more pills. I had my big trip planned for Mound City this weekend. The doctor had a differant idea and said I was crazy. Ended up getting 7 screws in my shoulder yesterday and am out for the season. Think about me when you are watching the tornadoes.
And I want to thank everybody for this site and the posts. I will be doing my hunting this year on the computer.

Thank's Again
Mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Go with and bring a camera. Don't need to shoot to have fun!!! :wink:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

sx2hunter said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.
> ...


 Fargo's educational system at it's finest. Nowhere in that sentence did I say he was weird. I like snow goose hunting as much as the next guy, but like I said getting all lathered up won't make it happen any sooner. If he wants to get out his crayons and draw spreads that's up to him, But every field is different, it's a game time decision on how to set up decoys.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Speaking of spreads has anybody ever seen the picture of the snow goose spread that was set up to say LAND HERE? I swear to god it was on the forum once but i cant find it for the life of me.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

That would be a classic.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i heard some snows moved their way into the chester area of SD. Hopefully a lot more move in there before next weekend!


----------



## T0MCHANDLER (Mar 5, 2009)

sx2hunter said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.
> ...


WIRED --- WEIRD :-?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is the chester area of south daktoa near and when did they move in just wondering?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

What school do you attend that you can spend all night reading goose hunting articles??? i wanna go there!!! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as alot of you waiting for the ****** to arrive in SD. Shooting pigeons has helped ease the pain. 2 of us killed 85 on Friday, 2 more bands, and 3 of us got another 69 yesterday. We tried to shoot everything so they would land in places we could grab them but it didn't alway's work.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

nice job on the barn ducks! i think we got like 17 one day last year. i actually band them myself at night in my cousins barn. i think i banded 12 or so. Only shot 1 of them on a farm about 1 mile from where we banded them. gin hunting is fun as hell... i think the ones u got that were banded were probably homing or racing pigeons.. we get quite a few of them here... anyways, the wait for snows is finally coming to an end! i'll be in SODAK in 3 days!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Feather Freeks said:


> i'll be in SODAK in 3 days!


I'll be leaving too in the next 3-4 days. Wont be comming back home till somtime in April. Hope to have a few pics to show you guy's when I get back.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

sx2hunter said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Relax, getting all wired won't make it happen any sooner.
> ...


pretty sure he said wired not weird????.


----------

